# لايفوتكم القلم القارئ للقرآن الكريم بأقل الأسعار (موسوعة العلوم القرآنية الناطقة)



## عبير الورد (12 ديسمبر 2011)

لايفوتكم القلم القارئ للقرآن الكريم بأقل الأسعار (موسوعة العلوم القرآنية الناطقة)


بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم 
والصلاة والسلام على اشرف الأنبياء والمرسلين محمد وآله الطيبين الطاهرين​

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هلا وغلا فيكم 
اليوم جبت لكم [URL="http://www.ahsashop.com/vb/showthread.php?t=17302"]القلم [/URL][URL="http://www.ahsashop.com/vb/showthread.php?t=17302"]القارئ [/URL].​



​



​




القلم [URL="http://www.ahsashop.com/vb/showthread.php?t=17302"]القارئ [/URL]أحدث وافضل واسهل وسلية لتعليم وقراءة القران الكريم.​

هذا [URL="http://www.ahsashop.com/vb/showthread.php?t=17302"]القلم [/URL]:
يستفيد منه الاطفال والمدارس
كبار السن الذين لا يعرفون الكتابه والقرائه
مدارس تحفيظ القران
لامهاتنا وابا انا
هديه نادره تقدمها لمن تحب 
صدقه جاريه لكبار السن ومن لايستطيع القرءه
لخادمتك / سائقك يحمل القران بعدة لغات
افضل هدية للوالدين والأبناء​


فكرة [URL="http://www.ahsashop.com/vb/showthread.php?t=17302"]القلم [/URL][URL="http://www.ahsashop.com/vb/showthread.php?t=17302"]القارئ [/URL]:-
امكانية استماع التلاوة بمجرد لمس او تمرير [URL="http://www.ahsashop.com/vb/showthread.php?t=17302"]القلم [/URL]لاي اية او سورة
امكانية التكرار لاي اية او سورة وامكانية اختيار القارئ
الاستماع عن طريق السماعه الخارجية او سماعات الاذن المرفقه معه
ترجمة صوتية لمعاني القران [URL="http://www.ahsashop.com/vb/showthread.php?t=17302"]الكريم [/URL]بلغات مختلفة
امكانية استخدام [URL="http://www.ahsashop.com/vb/showthread.php?t=17302"]القلم [/URL][URL="http://www.ahsashop.com/vb/showthread.php?t=17302"]القارئ [/URL]لتحميل الملفات الصوتية وذاكره لحفظ البيانات​






محتويات صندوق [URL="http://www.ahsashop.com/vb/showthread.php?t=17302"]القلم [/URL][URL="http://www.ahsashop.com/vb/showthread.php?t=17302"]القارئ [/URL]:-
1- مصحف التجويد الناطق (موسوعه للعلوم [URL="http://www.ahsashop.com/vb/showthread.php?t=17302"]القرآنية [/URL]الناطقة)
يحتوي على :-
* التطبيقات 
* سبب النزول 
* القراءات 
* احكام التجويد 
* شرح المفردات
* التفسير
* الوظائف الصوتية 
* حديث مناسب 
* المقارنة الصوتية 
* التحفيظ والتكرار
* الترجمات الصوتية
* إختيار القراء
2- القاموووس الناطق​

3- القاعدة النورانية وتحتوي على :-
* حصن المسلم ( من اذكار الكتاب والسنة )
* الرقية الشرعية 
* أدعية والأذكار من القرآن الكريم
* أدعية والأذكار من السنة النبوية 
* فهرس بأسماء السور 
* اسماء الله الحسنى 
* أناشيد اسلامية​

4- صحيح البخاري بالصوت​

5- [URL="http://www.ahsashop.com/vb/showthread.php?t=17302"]القلم [/URL][URL="http://www.ahsashop.com/vb/showthread.php?t=17302"]القارئ [/URL]يحتوي على :-
مفتاح التشغيل والإطفاء ومفتاح mp3
مفتاح لتغيير صوت القارئ
مفتاح اللغة
مفتاح التبديل القرآن والترجمة 
مفتاح التبديل القرآن والترجمة ومفتاح التكرار
مفتاح لإرتفاع الصوت وعالية السرعة
مفتاح لتخفيض الصوت وبطيئة السرعه
مفتاح التكرار
السماعة الخارجية
إعادة للوضع السابق 
مدخل USB
مدخل السماعات الأذنية
مدخل الذاكرة 
الإستشعار​

6- سماعات أذن
7- شاحن 
8- وصلة ​

أصوات القرآن لـ 24 قارئ :-
بأمكانك اختيار قارئك المفضل من القراء :-
السديس والشريم
عبد الباسط ( مرتل )
العجمي
الغامدي
المعيقلي
العفاسي
هاني الرفاعي
محمد جبريل
الحذيفي 
المنشاوي
الحصري
محمد ايوب
عبدالله بصفر
الشاطري
ابراهيم الأحضر
زكي داغستاني 
عبدالله عواد الجهني 
قاري بركت الله سليم 
صالح البدير
عبد الرشيد صوفي
الشيخ محمد صديق المنشاوي مع الأطفال 
الشيخ محمود خليل الحصري مع الأطفال​


الترجمة :-
*الأنجليزية
* الأوردية
* الفرنسية
* التركية
* الفارسية 
* الكردية
* الروسية
* الأوزبكية
* اليوغورية
*الصينية 
* الماليزية 
* الأسبانية
* الألمانية
* مليالم
* الدرية 
* البشتو
* قازاقستانية
* قرغستانية
* التايلندية 
* التاميل
* البنغالية 
* الصومالية 
* المهاراتية​


صوت تفسير الجلالين ( عربي )
تفسير الشعراوي بالصوت​



السعر ثابت منعا للإحراج : 230 ريال ​

للطلب والإستفسار :-
بونزار 
0504933032​

عبير الورد 
[email protected]

موفقين لكل خير إن شاء الله 
نتشرف بخدمتكم
:thumbs_up:​


----------



## tjarksa (13 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: لايفوتكم القلم القارئ للقرآن الكريم بأقل الأسعار (موسوعة العلوم القرآنية الناطقة)*

ما شالله اجر وعافيه 

الله يوفقك من واسع فضله .


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (13 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: لايفوتكم القلم القارئ للقرآن الكريم بأقل الأسعار (موسوعة العلوم القرآنية الناطقة)*

موفقه بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## عبير الورد (13 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: لايفوتكم القلم القارئ للقرآن الكريم بأقل الأسعار (موسوعة العلوم القرآنية الناطقة)*

مشكورين جزاكم الله خير ع المرور الطيب
وفق الله الجميع


----------



## عبير الورد (14 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: لايفوتكم القلم القارئ للقرآن الكريم بأقل الأسعار (موسوعة العلوم القرآنية الناطقة)*

..................................................


----------



## عبير الورد (23 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: لايفوتكم القلم القارئ للقرآن الكريم بأقل الأسعار (موسوعة العلوم القرآنية الناطقة)*

=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-


----------



## عبير الورد (26 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: لايفوتكم القلم القارئ للقرآن الكريم بأقل الأسعار (موسوعة العلوم القرآنية الناطقة)*

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد






اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد





اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد​


----------

